# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die beste Gaming Maus: Welche PC-Maus passt zu mir?



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die beste Gaming Maus: Welche PC-Maus passt zu mir?*

						Wer viel am Computer spielt, braucht eine ergonomische Gaming-Maus, damit es zu keinen Ermüdungserscheinungen kommt und die Spielesession richtig Laune macht. Natürlich sollte der Nager auch präzise navigieren, sodass insbesondere beim Spielen kein Frust aufkommt. Wir zeigen Ihnen, worauf Sie beim Kauf achten sollten, und präsentieren Ihnen die besten Mäuse in unserem großen Gaming-Maus-Test sowie unsere Gaming-Maus-Bestenliste.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die beste Gaming Maus: Welche PC-Maus passt zu mir?*


----------

